# Cats or Dogs?



## Madeline

You dun have to walk a cat....but you dun have to change a dog's litter box.  So which is better?


----------



## huffnpuff18

I have 3 dogs - Chihuahua named Tiki, Pomeranian named Royce, and a Border Collie named Annie.  Can you guess which two my wife had before we got married?


----------



## Jeremy

Two cats; Duke and Miah. brother and sister.


----------



## Madeline

LOL.  Yes I can.

So....small dog or cat?


----------



## Zander

WOOF WOOF!! I VOTE DOG!!

IMHO, Dogs are far better companion pets. Cats are cool too, just not as good a companion as a dog.


----------



## Madeline

Why not, Zander?


----------



## maineman

two dogs...both mutts from the animal shelter, and three cats, also from the shelter.  there are good things and bad things about both species.  If you have cats AND dogs, then you get to take walks AND clean litter boxes.


----------



## Ringel05

Madeline said:


> You dun have to walk a cat....but you dun have to change a dog's litter box.  So which is better?



That reminds me, time to change the litter.


----------



## Madeline

What a deal, maineman, LOL.

My housing association has recently changed its rules to allow small dogs and cats.  I'm considering one or the other, but leaning towards a cat.


----------



## Skull Pilot

We have 2 dogs and 2 cats but  we are dog people first and foremost.

The cats we end up with are usually hard case rescues.


----------



## Zander

Madeline said:


> Why not, Zander?



Dogs are predicatably demonstrative in their affections.  When you call them they come to you, tails a waggin' ready to love you! When you pet them they stay!!  you throw a ball, they run and get it.....and they enjoy it!! Also,  Dogs can actually laugh! (really, they laugh!) 

Cats...they work on THEIR own schedule, you call them and they might respond or they might run away or more likely just look at you like you're an idiot.  When you pet a cat, they might stay and enjoy it (i do like it when they purr!) but then again they might not..usually they'll just stare at you like you're an idiot!!  Throw a ball and the cat will definetly stare at you like you're an idiot! Cats are much more finnicky than dogs (generally speaking of course!).  

A dog is reliable! I like that in a companion pet.  

Like I said, cats are still cool - just not a great as a dog. (at least that is my 'umble opinion)


----------



## Tom Clancy

Dogs all the way.

Got 2 of em myself.


----------



## Mr Natural

I have a dog, a Beagle mix named Buddy.

I'd consider a cat also, but Bud would never stand for it. (He hates cats.)


----------



## Bangla

i'll vote for both . . . :-D
cause i ve cats of my sis in my house and dogs in the farm house . . . :-D


----------



## ncarolinadixie

Dogs have masters 

Cats have staff


I have two of both. They're all four WEIRD. My cats will go outside and walk right alongside me and the dogs when we take our morning walk. The cats will also play fetch if they're in the mood. They come when they're called most times and are just as vocal about they're want of attention as the dogs are. The dogs have a tendency to act like cats on occasion as they were both raised by the cats. My furkids are just weird. No question about it. Oh and the cats love to ride in the truck just as much as the dogs do and love to travel.


----------



## Mr Natural

ncarolinadixie said:


> *Dogs have masters*
> 
> Cats have staff
> 
> 
> I have two of both. They're all four WEIRD. My cats will go outside and walk right alongside me and the dogs when we take our morning walk. The cats will also play fetch if they're in the mood. They come when they're called most times and are just as vocal about they're want of attention as the dogs are. The dogs have a tendency to act like cats on occasion as they were both raised by the cats. My furkids are just weird. No question about it. Oh and the cats love to ride in the truck just as much as the dogs do and love to travel.



I don't know about that.

Sometimes i feel like I'm nothing more than a food delivery system to my dog.


----------



## ncarolinadixie

LOL Mr Clean how true that is!! But my mutants have a feeder so the only time I'm called on to feed them is late evening when they get their gushy food. Now the little "kings" are a different story. They get gushy food twice a day, early morning and late afternoon. I'm NOT allowed to sleep later than 6 a.m. ANY day of the week and they will come to me and scream in my face if their litter box is not scooped twice a day. My husband says it best, "when we bought this house for the cats, they allowed us to move in with them to be their caretakers".


----------



## editec

Madeline said:


> You dun have to walk a cat....but you dun have to change a dog's litter box. So which is better?


 
I don't have to walk the dog, Mad.

As a fully equipped quadraped, she walks herself quite vigorously with no help from me required.

And the cat, bless her murderous little feline heart, craps outdoors.

Having me for a room-mate, all my animal roomies tend to find their own solutions to most of their biological needs.

Except for one fish (cunningly named Fishy by my, then, very young son).

That fish committed suicide by leaping out of its fishtank.

Pices ennui, I suspect, drove it to go flopping into the long night.

Or who knows? 

Maybe it was trying to walk itself, or perhaps it was looking for a litterbox.

It didn't leave a note.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Anyone who thinks cats are not affectionate or make a great companion, or make themselves known by following you around allll day long meowing, meowing, meowing, pick me up, pat me, feed me, sit down, give me your lap, purr, purr, purr, I own you . . . . 

Ok, dogs.  

J/K . . . both are great in their own dog or cat way.  Although I could do without the 3a.m. meow-fest.


----------



## MikeK

Zander said:


> IMHO, Dogs are far better companion pets. Cats are cool too, just not as good a companion as a dog.


_"Dogs think of humans as some kind of gods but no cat ever made that mistake."_  (George Washington)


----------



## Zander

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxNg7ZP6E5E]YouTube - What Cats Are Really Thinking[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger

I have a 6 month old Australian Shepard named Daisy

Dogs enmesh themselves in the family more. A dog gives unconditional love at all times

And a dog actually comes when you call it


----------



## sparky

i _miss_ my pigs

yanno i had one sow that could chug a _whole _pounder right on down if you held the bottle_ just _right for her.....

~S~


----------



## CMike

Zander said:


> YouTube - What Cats Are Really Thinking


That's really funny.


----------



## saveliberty

My experience has been a cat will have dog qualities if you spend the same amount of time with them.  Many people have a cat for the low maintenance aspect of pet ownership.  Those who spend a lot of time with them get a very attentive pet with very high intelligence.


----------



## CMike

My wife and I do want a dog. We still have one cat though who is 9 years old. 

We feel it would be unfair to bring in a dog that would terrorize our cat, who is actually a big chicken.


----------



## Mr Natural

CMike said:


> My wife and I do want a dog. We still have one cat though who is 9 years old.
> 
> We feel it would be unfair to bring in a dog that would terrorize our cat, who is actually a big chicken.




Maybe go the the shelter and get a small adult dog.  It might not be so prone to terrorize your cat.


----------



## CMike

Mr Clean said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and I do want a dog. We still have one cat though who is 9 years old.
> 
> We feel it would be unfair to bring in a dog that would terrorize our cat, who is actually a big chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe go the the shelter and get a small adult dog.  It might not be so prone to terrorize your cat.
Click to expand...


I think even a small dog would instinctively run after my cat. That would terrorize my cat.


----------



## Madeline

Ya, I think the pre-existing pet's needs should be considered.  I'd hold off on that doggie, CMike.


----------



## Douger

Toucanz.


----------



## judyd

We have a fat lazy black lab.  Even so, I would like to believe that she would protect me if someone broke into the house.  (My husband is on the road a lot and I am alone).  Luckily this hasn't been put to the test yet!


----------



## Douger

judyd said:


> We have a fat lazy black lab.  Even so, I would like to believe that she would protect me if someone broke into the house.  (My husband is on the road a lot and I am alone).  Luckily this hasn't been put to the test yet!


In Mary Land ' yet' is the correct thought.


----------



## rightwinger

judyd said:


> We have a fat lazy black lab.  Even so, I would like to believe that she would protect me if someone broke into the house.  (My husband is on the road a lot and I am alone).  Luckily this hasn't been put to the test yet!



Any dog will at least bark and wake you up and hopefully scare off an intruder


----------



## Mr. H.

Right now, it's raining cats AND dogs.


----------



## Alok

I have a Dog which name is baku.I love him......We played with him and enjoyed.


----------



## editec

Fork or spoon --which is better?


----------



## Madeline

Okay, if a dog, what breed?  Has to be under 25 lbs and fairly calm.


----------



## Si modo

Secret Cat Diary

DAY 752 - My captors continue to taunt me with bizarre little dangling objects. They dine lavishly on fresh meat, while I am forced to eat dry cereal. The only thing that keeps me going is the hope of escape, and the mild satisfaction I get from shredding the occasional piece of furniture. Tomorrow I may eat another houseplant and cough it up on the carpeting.

DAY 761 - Today my attempt to kill my captors by weaving around their feet while they were walking almost succeeded, must try this at the top of the stairs. In an attempt to disgust and repulse these vile oppressors, I once again induced myself to vomit on their favorite chair...must try this on their bed (again).

DAY 762 - Slept all day so that I could annoy my captors with sleep depriving, incessant pleas for food at ungodly hours of the night.

DAY 765 - Decapitated a mouse and brought them the headless body, in an attempt to make them aware of what I am capable of, and to try to strike fear into their hearts. They only cooed and condescended about what a good little cat I was...Hmmm. Not working according to plan...

DAY 768- I am finally aware of how sadistic they are. For no good reason I was chosen for the water torture. This time however it included a burning foamy chemical called "shampoo". What sick minds could invent such a liquid. My only consolation is the piece of thumb still stuck between my teeth and the tiny bit of flesh under my claws.

DAY 771 - There was some sort of gathering of their accomplices. I was placed in solitary throughout the event. However, I could hear the noise and smell the foul odor of the glass tubes they call "beer." More importantly I overheard that my confinement was due to MY power of "allergies". Must learn what this is and how to use it to my advantage.

DAY 774 - I am convinced the other captives are flunkies and maybe snitches. The dog is routinely released and seems more than happy to return. He is obviously a half-wit. The Bird on the other hand has got to be an informant. He has mastered their frightful tongue (something akin to mole speak) and speaks with them regularly. I am certain he reports my every move. Due to his current placement in the metal room his safety is assured. But I can wait, it is only a matter of time.


----------



## Madeline

LMAO!

That hush puppy is my kidlet's fav breed, Si modo, but I'd imagine they usually get beyond 25 lbs.  And anyway, if I got a dog I'd get a rescue dog....I hardly think people are abandoning their hush puppies.


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> LMAO!
> 
> That hush puppy is my kidlet's fav breed, Si modo, but I'd imagine they usually get beyond 25 lbs.  And anyway, if I got a dog I'd get a rescue dog....I hardly think people are abandoning their hush puppies.


Isn't that diary thing a hoot?  

I had a Basset.  I used to only have bird dogs - English Setters, Labs, and Goldens.  My last setter (just put him down a month ago *sniff*) had serious separation anxiety and pretty much hated all other creatures.  But the vet suggested I get another dog to aleviate his separation issues. I did some research and found that Bassets get along with everyone and everything yet can take care of themselves, so I got a Basset puppy for my setter. 

That's when I fell in love with that breed.  Great dogs...like living with a cartoon.  Lost him two years ago...very sad.

Yeah, they get more than 25 lbs.    My guy was 85 lbs and not a bit overweight.

They are prone to glaucoma and don't live all that long, though.  Average age is ten years.  My buddy last until 12 so I was blessed with that.

You'd be surprised how many Bassets are given up.  They are very cute, so popular in that aspect.  But, they tend to become more than many impulsive new-dog owners can handle, so they are given up quite often.  Most states have well-established Basset rescues.  There is a big one in Michigan and their annual fund raiser is the Basset Waddle.  

My guy and I participated one year.  Similar to runs for charity, the Waddle is the same.  Only, instead of getting pledges of money per mile, one gets pledges of money for city blocks.  They ARE Bassets, after all.  And, to ensure that all Bassets complete the tour of city blocks, there is a flat bed truck that follows the procession of participants.  When a Basset decides he has had enough and plants his butt on the road, the crew from the truck scoops the Basset up, adds him to the other pooped-out Bassets on the flat bed, and brings up the rear of the procession.

It's a sight to see.  (I think they featured the Waddle on the Animal Planet channel one year, too.)


----------



## Madeline

Awwww......I am so sorry you lost your buddy.  That was a great story, Si modo.  Thankies.


----------



## Claudette

Madeline said:


> LMAO!
> 
> That hush puppy is my kidlet's fav breed, Si modo, but I'd imagine they usually get beyond 25 lbs.  And anyway, if I got a dog I'd get a rescue dog....I hardly think people are abandoning their hush puppies.




Well Mad. 

I have 4 dogs. My Border Collie, Jake, is a rescue. He is one awesome sheepherder. I competed with him for a few years. 

I also have 3 shelter dogs. 

Zip, who's a Schnauzer/Cairn mix. He's one super guy. He wights 27 pounds. 

Murph, a Schnauzer/Poodle mix. He was on death row at my local shelter. He had been adopted out twice an returned because they said he was dog agressive. Yep. All 18 pounds of him was dog agressive. Well I adopted the little guy. Took him home and introduced him to the three dogs I already had. Dog agressive?? Not hardly. If he sees a strange dog he barks like crazey. His little tailess butt just a going. When he gets to the other dog he sniffs. All done. Jeeze people are so stupid. 

My newest additon is Abbie. She's a German Shepherd Dog. She's around 8 months old and just the sweetest, smartest little girl alive. She's a very black, black sable in color. She was picked up stray at one of our local shelters and no one came lookiing  for her. Go figure. I have her entered for obedicence classes on the 11th of this month. 

I showed dogs in obedience for years and am looking forward to doing it again. 

As for cats. Well. I'm really not a cat person. Would never hurt one, but they just ain't my cup a tea. 

My sister has 12 cats. I think theres a big sign on the front of her house that say, "Hey. If your starving, pregnant and need a place to flop, here it is"  LOL She spays and neuters all her cats and take good care of em. They are indoor, outdoor cats and you won't find a litter box in her house. 

Dog or Cat?? Both are great.


----------



## Mr Natural

I ilke cats, but dogs are special.

Besides, I couldn't have a cat even if I wanted one.  Buddy hates cats.  He's got his own special bark just for cats. I can't even say the word "cat" around him without him going nuts.


----------



## Si modo

Mr Clean said:


> I ilke cats, but dogs are special.
> 
> Besides, I couldn't have a cat even if I wanted one.  Buddy hates cats.  He's got his own special bark just for cats. I can't even say the word "cat" around him without him going nuts.


Dogs are funny that way. I couldn't say "George McGovern" around my last setter without his going ballistic.  He was a good dog, a very good dog.


----------



## noose4

I like both but since I live in a city and dont want to have to walk a dog a few times a day I have 2 cats.


----------



## JWBooth

The kids have a dog and a cat.  Me, I am partial to chickens.  You don't become attached and when they stop laying, they make a damn fine Sunday dinner.


----------



## Zoom-boing

At the moment I'm quite ready to drop-kick the cat from the roof.


----------



## syrenn

I am a total cat person. Ive just lost two old boys, and now have new 3 kittens.


----------



## AllieBaba

I like having cats around, and I'm very fond of them.

But I love dogs. And horses. Cats are more...expendable. Not that I don't take good care of them, I do, but a cat's life is an iffy thing, because of their level of independence. 

I don't keep cats in the house. If I can't let them out, I don't havc them.

Dogs...I have to have a fenced yard. If I don't, I don't have them.

I have one dog, 2 cats, 3 kittens, and 2 horses currently. I toy with the idea of another dog but honestly, the one we have keeps us plenty busy.


----------



## jillian

I grew up with a cocker spaniel... 

I had a burmese cat and a russian blue...

now I have a bunny.

I love all of them. The cats were the easiest because i didn't have to walk them. And I love the bunny, but he isn't waking me up in the morning by meowing into my face.


----------



## ConHog

dogs rule and cat's drool.

i have my two Danes plus if we have puppies. And my daughter has her chocolate lab puppy. My son likes cats, so we have one who lives in the garage. And some wild ones in the barn, but they aren't pets. The are just scary. Also cattle, horses, ducks, geese,and a donkey. Blah, it's like I'm old McDonald, but I love that part of living in Arkansas.


----------



## Crow

I like both, but I am very partial to cats. Someone once told me they are the perfect geek-pet. And its true. They just dont require lots of that "physical activity" stuff everyone is always on about. Im sitting here typing on the net, with my cat on my lap and shes perfectly content.


----------



## Toro

Dogs.

Here's my pup.


----------



## uscitizen

People train dogs.  Cats train people.


----------



## Ringel05

uscitizen said:


> People train dogs.  Cats train people.



Puuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...............................


----------



## teapartysamurai

Madeline said:


> You dun have to walk a cat....but you dun have to change a dog's litter box. So which is better?


 
I don't know which is better, but I can't have cats anymore.  I'm allergic to them.

I have four dogs, but they are the supposed "hypoallergenic" kind.

Two schnoodles and two poodles!


----------



## Madeline

teapartysamurai said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dun have to walk a cat....but you dun have to change a dog's litter box. So which is better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know which is better, but I can't have cats anymore.  I'm allergic to them.
> 
> I have four dogs, but they are the supposed "hypoallergenic" kind.
> 
> Two schnoodles and two poodles!
Click to expand...


Scnoodles must be just about perfect doggies.  Poodles can be, if not bred to insanity.....what colors, TPS?


----------



## Madeline

Toro said:


> Dogs.
> 
> Here's my pup.



English setter spaniel?

Pretty doggie, Toro.  Somehow I am surprised, though.  I had always imagined your doggie would be a.......






Actually, standard poodles are righteous doggies.  Wonder if the pink dye job embarrasses them?


----------



## teapartysamurai

Madeline said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dun have to walk a cat....but you dun have to change a dog's litter box. So which is better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know which is better, but I can't have cats anymore. I'm allergic to them.
> 
> I have four dogs, but they are the supposed "hypoallergenic" kind.
> 
> Two schnoodles and two poodles!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scnoodles must be just about perfect doggies. Poodles can be, if not bred to insanity.....what colors, TPS?
Click to expand...

 
Here's the schnoodles:







Although her muzzle is white now.  

Here's the poodles!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They are just rough housing in that picture, they aren't fighting!


----------



## teapartysamurai

Here's a better picture of the male schnoodle, so you can see those soulfull eyes of him.  And he always has a toy in his mouth.


----------



## Madeline

What wunnerful doggies, TPS.  I envy you.


----------



## MikeK

Mr Clean said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and I do want a dog. We still have one cat though who is 9 years old.
> 
> We feel it would be unfair to bring in a dog that would terrorize our cat, who is actually a big chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe go the the shelter and get a small adult dog.  It might not be so prone to terrorize your cat.
Click to expand...

(I learned the following from Cesar Milan, _The Dog Whisperer_ on _Animal Planet._)


The similar size of a small dog and a cat will often incur competitive hostility.  Each will feel threatened by the other.

A big dog will not feel threatened by the cat.  It normally will tolerantly regard the cat as subordinate because of its smaller size and will accept it as a _pack_ member within a human household.  The cat will feel threatened at first but soon will sense the dog's tolerance and in most cases a friendship will develop.


----------

